# New PDF Vivarium project



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

So, time for another frog project, first since moving to the UK.

Obviously will be darts as main prio, but combined with another interest, miniature orchids and tropical plants.

*The vivarium *

False bottom version, with the measurements 800mm wide, 500mm deep and 700high, built by Dale.























[/URL]

*Light*

ATI Sunpower Dimmable Controllable High Output T5 6 x 24W
2 Grolux and 4 Osram 865, 6500k.
With 10 individual set-points, the built-in controller produces much more realistic dawn-dusk and daylight simulations than non-dimmable fixtures.



*Rain system *

EasyLine from M.R.S Beregnungsanlagen für Ihr Terrarium, Paludarium, Orchidarium oder Voliere.

The rain system (sprinkler) Easy - Line 3 KS - 360 ° nozzle (water flow rate / spray angle of your choice), has all the necessary components for a rain system.
Included in this kit irrigation MRS Whisper Power Pump Professional with a flow rate of 2.7 liters per minute is virtually silent in operation.

3 nozzles with it, but will extend to 6.



*Interior

*Background made with redmoor roots, expanding foam and parts of EpiWeb.
Covered with silicone and then ecoearth and peat moss.

*Substrate*

Will have EpiWeb on the bottom, then a substrate consisting of orchid bark and xaxim, a small amount of crunched up leaves, a small amount of sphagnum. On the top oak leafs.

*Plants*

The plants I have so far is from,

Orchids & More home

Temp storage of the plants,



Pleurothallis picta
Barbosella handroi
Barbosella cogniauxiana
Pleurothallis aff. grobyi
Pleurothallis costaricensis
Pleurothallis macroblepharis
Pleurothallis rowleei
Pleurothallis flexuosa


Bens Jungle, Startseite Bens Jungle Onlineshop



Marcgravia sintenisii  
Peperomia aus Panama
Ranke aus Costa Rica
Neoregelia purple red
Neoregelia ampullacea purple
Pleurothalis lateralis
Microgramma tecta var. nana
Utricularia minutissima
Neoregelia fireball mini


Bromelien Westermann, http://bromelien-westermann.eu/

Alsobia dianthiflora
Begonia schulzei
Chirita tamiana
Ficus Spec Panama
Neoregelia dungsiana
Neoregelia punctatissima
Neoregelia Mephisto
Vriesea racinae

*Next step..*

I have got to the point now, when I just wait for the silicone to cure 100%, before I start planting etc.

Some more pics of the project so far.



Soon to be planted,


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

Liking this


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i like it, i like it alot, using the wood there have you created like a little shelf to hide in and dart up and under ? if so, cool


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks good mate )


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a feeling this might be a corker(tiny understatement):whistling2:
Anders, where are you from?

good luck mate oh tell us how you made the background if you don't have pics,always useful:2thumb:

Stu


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

Glad you like it :2thumb:
You are correct, it is a little shelf, I´ll try to take better pics.



Meefloaf said:


> i like it, i like it alot, using the wood there have you created like a little shelf to hide in and dart up and under ? if so, cool


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope your right, will do my best not to let you down : victory:

I´m from Sweden, been living in the UK for the last 3-4 years.
Will post a few more pics in a bit, just going to put our little girl to bed.



soundstounite said:


> I have a feeling this might be a corker(tiny understatement):whistling2:
> Anders, where are you from?
> 
> good luck mate oh tell us how you made the background if you don't have pics,always useful:2thumb:
> ...


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

Some more pics to show the process with the background. Happy with the location of the wood, siliconed to the glass and the plant pots attached with garden wire. 
Also put some cable tie self adhesive pads with wire on the glass, for the foam to get a grip.

  

Some pictures of the background with the foam already shaped, don´t have any before it was cut I´m afraid.

 

Then I started to apply the silicone in patches about 8" x 8". Don´t want to silicone to start drying up before you add the background mix.

  


*Old Vivarium*

This is one of my first vivariums I made, around 10 years ago.


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

Very nice very nice indeed


----------



## gazzamann (Jun 8, 2012)

Amazing buddy :2thumb:


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Interesting , looking forward to planting pics now  .


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

Just waiting for the silicone to dry properly and get rid of the vinegar smell... Can´t wait to plant! :mf_dribble:


Orlex said:


> Interesting , looking forward to planting pics now  .


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

*Update, planted.*

Now the viv is planted, late night..
Needs a bit of tweaking and time to see how it goes before I am happy.
This is how it looks so far, looks very much like a pumilio viv, but will be Tinctorius Green Sipaliwini =)


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Stunning mate, whatever you chose to put in there will be very happy!

How long until you get the sips?

J


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks! :-D

In a couple of weeks I hope. Going to add woodlice and springtails the next few days and hopefully they get established a bit before the sips arrive. 



Cornish-J said:


> Stunning mate, whatever you chose to put in there will be very happy!
> 
> How long until you get the sips?
> 
> J


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I haven't commented yet. 

Such a amazing viv, the background is amazing , creating a perfect climbing frame for the frogs. And now planted it looks fantastic. Something about the continental EuEuropeans that make them amazing at vivarium and aquarium design :lol2:


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

:2thumb: Thanks a lot for the kind words!

Have just added "mossmix" (sphagnum moss to bits mixed in mixer = partner furious, then I mixed in EpiWeb and Kyoto seeds) and used a brush to spread it on the background, wood etc.
Now the time comes when I will sit glued in front of it after work and getting all excited about green dots that hopefully will appear! :rotfl:



plasma234 said:


> I haven't commented yet.
> 
> Such a amazing viv, the background is amazing , creating a perfect climbing frame for the frogs. And now planted it looks fantastic. Something about the continental EuEuropeans that make them amazing at vivarium and aquarium design :lol2:


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

*Time for a small update, 011114*

Only been 9 days, so not a massive difference!

Have added a few plants, mossmix, have a few aquarium mosses, willow, triangle etc. Some growth on the walls, but not worth trying take pictures of it as it is so small patches.
Working on getting a good balance between light, moisture and ventilation, added a fan.
Some of the plants have been too wet and had to be moved etc. Hopefully in a month's time or some, I have manged to find a good way to sort everything out.

 
 
 

Pleased so far, can't wait until the walls will be a bit more covered. Will add a oakleaf ficus from Stu next week!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

what is this ?


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

Miniature orchid from Brazil, Barbosella cogniauxiana.



Meefloaf said:


> what is this ?
> image


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Anders, what are those bottom two orchids, they look awesome!

J


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Jamie,

They are Pleurothallis picta and Barbosella cogniauxiana :2thumb:



Cornish-J said:


> Anders, what are those bottom two orchids, they look awesome!
> 
> J


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

Got a few other nice miniature orchids in there, will try to take detail pics of more tomorrow.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

where did you get them mate? had a quick look on bens jungle but couldn't see either


----------



## Risberg (Aug 8, 2012)

If you check the first page, all the plants are listed and says where I got them :whistling2:

Those 2 are from http://www.orchideen.com



Cornish-J said:


> where did you get them mate? had a quick look on bens jungle but couldn't see either


----------

